# Posting Pictures



## barq (26 Sep 2007)

*1. Picture Tips*

If possible post pictures of your own bike rather than stock images - the real thing is far more interesting!
Take photos against a plain background so the bike is easy to see.
Crop and/or resize the picture to make it smaller using photo editing software. (If you want something free try GIMP.) Although the CycleChat software will resize large pictures, big images can still take a long time to download so keeping your photos to a moderate size is helpful. 
*2. Instructions for Posting*

Once you have prepared your photos you will need to upload them so they are accessible to CycleChat users over the internet.

*Option 1 - Picture Hosting Sites:* Websites like TinyPic and ImageShack allow you to browse your computer for the picture you want to upload and then provide you with a direct link for your image. To post into a message on CycleChat click on the Insert Image button




at the top of the message editor. Cut and paste the direct link (e.g. 'http://i22.tinypic.com/148me8n.jpg') into the box and click 'Ok'.

In your message you should now see a line with your link between 'image tags' ('



'). When you click the 'Preview Post' button beneath your message you will see you picture appear. To move the picture to a different place in your message just cut and paste the link and image tags to a different part of your message.

*Option 2 - Self Hosting:* Many internet accounts come with free web space to which you can upload pictures. (If you don't know how to use this web space then check your ISP's help guide.) Once you have uploaded a picture you are ready the paste it into a new message on CycleChat. Click on the Insert Image button



at the top of the message editor. Cut and paste the direct link (e.g. 'http://barq.org/pics/IMGP0983_med.JPG') into the box and click 'Ok'.

In your message you should now see a line with your link between 'image tags' ('



'). When you click the 'Preview Post' button beneath your message you will see you picture appear. To move the picture to a different place in your message just cut and paste the link and image tags to a different part of your message.


----------



## velocipede2288 (1 Dec 2007)

Is this going to work??? Me and my old Raleigh


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Dec 2007)

velocipede2288 said:


> Is this going to work??? Me and my old Raleigh


 i can't get it to work for me any more


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Dec 2007)




----------



## GaryA (14 Jan 2008)

try again twit doh!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2009)

Third option, put the picture of your bike in your Album within CycleChat and then link to it from there, see:


----------



## tapan (16 Feb 2009)

*My velo south of Nantes May 2008*

My velo Souith of Nantes on 10 May 2008







and the one below was taken on my pilgrimage from home to Santiago de Compostella at exactly the same spot on 10 April 2004. On that trip it was 2340.3 kms from my front door to the cathedral in Santiago!


----------



## Keith Oates (3 May 2009)

This is the latest commuter, about one month in use now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/Keithoates/DSC01909.jpg


----------



## Keith Oates (3 May 2009)

Thank you John, my mistake, I''ve now corrected the situation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clivedb (5 Aug 2009)

I don't seem to be able to get anything into a message apart from a link - advice please:


----------



## clivedb (5 Aug 2009)

*Embedding an image - help!*

Indeed now all I can get is a question mark. Here's the web address of the image in a Cycle Chat album:
http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=136&pictureid=804

Now I will use the image icon and insert the same url there.






Now if I do the same again but remove img

http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=136&pictureid=804

The link appears. This doesn't seem to match with the instructions above but I cannot work out what I have done wrong...

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Will1985 (5 Aug 2009)

Try inserting this link: http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=136&pictureid=804


----------



## iLB (5 Aug 2009)




----------



## iLB (5 Aug 2009)

voila


----------



## clivedb (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the help - I was using the web address from the browser...


----------



## MacB (8 Sep 2009)

ok, I'm really dense but I can't manage to post anything but the red x for pictures


----------



## longers (8 Sep 2009)

Have you tried Tinypic? 

Upload, then copy and paste, but watch the size. Very simple.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Nov 2009)

Testing, testing...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Feb 2010)

I hope these work, I have been trying for ages to work out how to put photos on. If they do, I'll take some better ones, promise.


----------



## schnieder7 (27 Sep 2010)

[/img]


----------



## schnieder7 (27 Sep 2010)

my pride and joy which is for sale by the way


----------



## Norry1 (20 Dec 2010)

I'm still confused. If you have uploaded a pic to the CycleChat Gallery, can you then link to it in a post, such that the photo rather than the link (or a red X) displays? If so, how?

Martin


----------



## Garz (22 Dec 2010)

After waiting a while for the frame to get delivered my belated Birthday Present finally was ready for collection.. however the day after came the bloomin snow so not had chance to ride it yet!

My recently built Enigma Etape:


----------



## mountainrider (26 Mar 2011)

Can i load pics from my i phone?


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Mar 2011)

mountainrider said:


> Can i load pics from my i phone?



Im not sure whether there is a hosting service on the forum. That said best to upload them to something like Photobucket. (from Mac, PC or mobile device)

The basic service is free and allows you to host up to 1000 images.

Im a heavy user so I have a Premium account - about $25 a year. For that I get as many albums as I want and I can host all my images and videos, then link them directly here to here. This involves just pasting in a bit of code into your postings.

Give me a shout if you need any help on this.


----------



## gds58 (1 Jun 2011)

I'm far from being a technophobe but I'm sorry I'm really not getting all this. All I want to be able to do is stick a damn picture of my bike onto a new topic/post and it seems like such ridiculously hard work I can't see the point in bothering. Can somebody please explain how I do this using a picture which I have in a folder on my computer as this is now really starting to irritate me!!

Thank you in anticipation of some easy to understand advice.

Graham


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jun 2011)

If you don't want to use an Image Hosting site - you can use the Gallery Feature on here:-
1. Click into your Profile
2. Select my Gallery
3. Assuming you have an existing Album, click into it and click new image. If not, create a new Album (you only have to do this the first time)
4. Click the "choose File" button (near bottom of screen)
5. Click Upload Image (add a caption if you want)
6. The image will load and you will have a panel on the right saying "Share Image"
7. Copy and paste the test in the "Image Link" panel e.g. http://www.cyclechat.net/uploads/1306777765/gallery_11031_137_385220.jpg
8. Use this text in the image upload box in the post you want to put a picture in.

Martin


----------



## Jaristokraatti (11 Jun 2011)

Shiiii..
Was not easy to understand how this works. Member of Mensa, but still needed 4 tries.

This picture was taken last July on the highest peak between Utsjoki and Helsinki in Finland.
1250 km + west south 460 km. All together 10 days.

When I contacted Audax UK to find people to join me on th eride, the answer was: You are too early, boy [two years to go], our people do rides like this on a daily basis.

I am still laughing.

Please join me LEL 2013 and PBP2015, see facebook
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Paris-Brest-Paris-2015-Jari-Paul/211532692194872


----------



## kedab (19 Jul 2011)

Arrrrrrrrrrgh!

i can't flippin well make it chuffing work! hrumph!


----------



## Atyl1972 (19 Jul 2011)

have you tried photobucket as a web host for your pics, it is fairly easy to do...


kedab said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrgh!
> 
> i can't flippin well make it chuffing work! hrumph!


----------



## Nordog (17 Aug 2011)

View attachment Rocky2.bmp


I don't think much of the uploading of pictures but if if you double click on what should be my picture it might work.


----------



## david k (24 Sep 2011)




----------



## mmoore5553 (20 Dec 2011)

Norry thanks for the hint on the gallery as i hate using image sites.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2011)

mmoore5553 said:


> Norry thanks for the hint on the gallery as i hate using image sites.


You don't need to you can directly upload them to the site. Just click on 'More Options....' (bottom right) and then 'Upload a File' (centre bottom). Then click 'Thumbnail' or 'Full Image' and 'Reply to Thread'. There a 1meg limit iirc but all my phone pics are smaller than that. This was view outside my bedroom widow last week and fortunately thinks have improve since then.


----------



## dave72 (27 Feb 2012)

i have noticed that most of the flixer picture don't work on this site. i find tinypic work well on every forum i belong to
cheers dave


----------



## Psycolist (22 May 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Testing, testing...


Gives a whole new meaning to 'getting high' and a proper twist on the bucket of water tradition


----------



## Psycolist (5 Jul 2012)

I'm a proper idiot with computers, wot I do to post a pic is to click on the 'upload a file' icon, select the pic from my photo album, then 'post reply' and Roberts y'fathers brother


----------



## david k (6 Jul 2012)

david k said:


>


been good for a few miles now


----------



## Alexis Holwell (27 Aug 2012)

If you use Dropbox you can place your images in your 'public' folder and then right click on it to get the public URL. You can then use this url when inserting an image in a post. It worked well for me and if you are an existing Dropbox user it may be the simplest way.


----------



## dodgy (27 Aug 2012)

Psycolist said:


> View attachment 10665
> 
> 
> I'm a proper idiot with computers, wot I do to post a pic is to click on the 'upload a file' icon, select the pic from my photo album, then 'post reply' and Roberts y'fathers brother


 
Frankenbike


----------



## number3 (14 Nov 2012)

I just thought I'd have a go. This is my first bike and my first picture of the bike


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (19 Nov 2012)

https://www.cyclechat.net/[ATTACH=full]242505[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]242505[/ATTACH]
test pic


----------



## skinnydog1973 (22 Jan 2013)

Here is my new and first bike


----------



## WobblyBob (23 Jan 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2013)

Illinois Route 66 at Towanda, Il. Part of it is still used as an access road


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Aug 2013)

Mods - Could we have a sticky for members with their bikes?


----------



## PerryC (7 Sep 2013)




----------



## Frankie (14 Sep 2013)

just testing


----------



## Chris1972 (12 Dec 2013)

tapan said:


> *My velo south of Nantes May 2008*
> 
> My velo Souith of Nantes on 10 May 2008
> 
> ...


Long way from home from conisbrough too


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Feb 2014)

Is max image size 1mb?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2014)

Test


----------



## Torvi (25 Jul 2014)

you all guys looks so happy, is it from cycling itself or is it something more liquid?


----------



## LordGrover (7 Oct 2014)

I may be a little off topic, but I notice in first post a reference to GIMP editor - never got on with it myself.
May I suggest pixlr? It's online as well as downloadable apps, enough features for basic editing and like GIMP - it's free.
pixlr.com


----------



## Enis Baysal (26 Oct 2014)

Went for a budget road bike given my Budget situation^^
£1000 Hoy Sa calobra .004.

Absolutely love it in comparison to my Giant FCR 3 Hybrid, Very happy with it and ive managed a couple of MPH increase over my commutes to work. 

Will be aiming to go for higher mileage rides at some points and this bike definitely motivates me to give it my best!


----------



## LordGrover (26 Oct 2014)

Mm mm. Comfy.


----------



## paddypete (30 Jan 2015)

i'll try this,my other run around,dont know what kind of bike it is,but i made the trailer


----------



## Butty1972 (11 Feb 2015)

Test:


----------



## Butty1972 (11 Feb 2015)




----------



## sir adrian dangerous (13 Mar 2015)

The bike ready for the dales cycleway


----------



## steve50 (18 Oct 2015)

old school v ultra modern





and my two best buddies keeping an eye on things


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Oct 2015)

Why so many bike photos showing the left side, the near side, not showing the important bits? I want to see the chainset, the rear mech. The whole set up. Just turn the bike round and show us the interesting bits that make it work.


----------



## Jeffhop21 (24 Oct 2015)

My Currys (yes they sold bikes once up on a time ) if anyone else had one please get in touch


----------



## Jeffhop21 (24 Oct 2015)

Jeffhop21 said:


> View attachment 107915
> My Currys (yes they sold bikes once up on a time ) if anyone else had one please get in touch


Has


----------



## otscookie (25 Mar 2016)

That's my killah


----------



## arnihrolfur (21 May 2017)

Testing


----------



## Celticdog (30 Jun 2017)

Viola


----------

